# Slow Vesa on Intel graphic card



## FDreamer (May 6, 2012)

Hi,

Here is my configuration: Asus Motherboard P8Z68-V LX with an integreted chipset Intel Graphic HD 2000.

I have tried the "Intel" driver, which returns the error:

```
Fatal server error:
no screen found
```
"Vesa" works but Xorg takes much of the CPU and creates some lag while redrawing windows.
Here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

So can I use the Intel driver? Otherwise, is there another driver I can use? As a last resort, how can I configure vesa for a faster desktop? I have tried disabling acceleration, with success.
Here is my Xorg.conf.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## FDreamer (May 6, 2012)

On the forum, I have found a project about KMS for Intel graphics.

So, would upgrading to 9-STABLE solve my issue ? I am currently running 9.0-RELEASE.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (May 6, 2012)

FDreamer said:
			
		

> On the forum, I have found a project about KMS for Intel graphics.
> 
> So, would upgrading to 9-STABLE solve my issue ? I am currently running 9.0-RELEASE.



I don't think it's actually finished yet.

I'm using RELENG_9_0 and have problems with GMA3650 which I think is similar.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2012)

Can you post an Xorg.0.log where you tried the intel driver?


----------



## FDreamer (May 7, 2012)

Here it is: http://pastebin.com/iQ4tFh2R.


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2012)

This is the problem:

```
(EE) No devices detected.
```

I don't think trying x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29 would help either. 

I'm afraid you're going to have to wait until the KVM stuff is working.


----------



## adamk (May 8, 2012)

KMS, not KVM.

Adam


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2012)

Oops, you're right. Stupid TLAs.


----------



## stuart (May 9, 2012)

Your other option would be to use kjb's patches with mesa xorg and recompile...although hopefully his work will get merged into stable/9 soon as I too am very much looking forward to using something other than vesa drivers on my dell laptop


----------



## FDreamer (May 9, 2012)

I have tried the procedure on the forum here for installing the patch.
It didn't work, so I will try it with a fresh install (last chance !).


----------



## FDreamer (May 11, 2012)

*Update:* thanks to the aforementioned detailed tutorial, I installed the patch and it works .


----------

